# Optokoppler



## Mat (14 September 2006)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage zu den Optokoppler. Um die SPS galvanscih von der Anlage zu trennen werden (soweit ich weiss) Optokoppler verwendet.
Da das Ausgangsignal der Optokoppler sehr gering ist, wird ein Operartionsverstärker benutzt. 

Kann mir jemand sagen um welchen OP es sich dabei handelt? Ist der Ausgang von Optokoppler hochohmig, dann würde man ja warscheinlich einen nicht inverstierenden OP benutzen oder? Oder doch ein Ivertierender?

Danke für die Antwort. Vieleicht hab ihr ja auch noch ein kleinen Schaltplan dafür.


Mat


----------



## knabi (14 September 2006)

Normalerweise sind Ein- und Ausgänge der SPS bereits galvanisch gegenüber der Versorgungsspannung getrennt (Baugruppendaten beachten), so daß eine externe Trennung nicht notwendig ist.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## edison (14 September 2006)

Was für Signale willst Du denn Entkoppeln - Digitale oder Analoge ?

Hast Du vor etwas Zusammenzulöten?
Handelt es sich um eine Grundsatz/Verständnissfrage?


----------



## Mat (15 September 2006)

Ja ist nur eine Frage die eventuell bei meiner Assistentenprüfung gefragt wird.
Zeichnen Sie einen Optokoppler mit Verstärker und Spannungsquelle. 
Die Frage steht nur im Zusammenhang mit den in einer SPS verwendeten Optokopplern. ICh weiss nichtmal welche das sind (Fotodiode oder Fototransistor..). 
Wenn jemand so ein Schaltbild hat, dann bitte posten. Danke!


----------



## Rayk (15 September 2006)

Mal bei Siemens nach dem Handbuch "S7-300_Baugruppendaten" suchen, dort findest du  einige Schaltbilder der DI/DO-Baugruppen.
Ich habe mal einen Auszug einer DI-Baugruppe angehängt...
Gruß
Rayk


----------

